# Motobike



## zubizareta (Oct 17, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what this bike is? It says made in Taiwan on the front with the number 75618536.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 18, 2010)

It reminds me of a bike one of my friends had somewhere between '78 and '80. If it is the same bike it came with a one piece tank seat and rear fender combo. I thought the model might be a Huffy MX, I did a couple of searches and found stuff similar but not quite identical. Possibly a Reliance Motobike?


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 18, 2010)

http://search.aol.com/aol/imageDeta...t;.&imgSize=31646&hostName=www.vintagebmx.com


I found a couple of similar bikes on this site too.
http://www.fatbmx.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3378


----------



## odds&sods (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a Graco. It looks like it still has the original 22" front rim too. finding a new front tire may be a pain. You may also have trouble finding proper grips too. the tubing used to make the bars is 3/4" od and not the standard 7/8.


----------



## zubizareta (Oct 19, 2010)

I think you be right because it does have a 22 inch front  rim and the handle bars are smaller. If anyone knows where to find a tire and grips  let me know.


----------



## zubizareta (Oct 19, 2010)

You are right about the front tire and handle bars so it must be a graco. If anyone has more info and pictures on this bike I would like to know.I will also be needing some parts if anyone has any.


----------



## z-4wheldrft (Nov 26, 2010)

yep its a graco i think a 1975 or 76 ebay just had 22in tires listed do a search


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 28, 2010)

A lot of standard grips will stretch, bring it to a shop and have them put on a pair. As long as you arent too picky about the grip, itll be easy to find.


----------



## odds&sods (Dec 12, 2010)

ericbaker said:


> A lot of standard grips will stretch, bring it to a shop and have them put on a pair. As long as you arent too picky about the grip, itll be easy to find.




Um standard bars and grips are 7/8 of an inch. The bars on this bike are 3/4 of an inch. 7/8 is larger than 3/4 so the majority of grips available are too big to fit these bars. 

3/4 = 6/8


----------



## zubizareta (Dec 16, 2010)

[I found a new nobby tire at my local schwinn bike shop for $25.00. It is a 22x1.75 that should work just a little skinny. I think I found grips on a gas powered garden cultivator they look smaller than regular grips so i will try these. The next thing on my list is to find a plastic tank even if it is not a graco I think I can make it work. I believe I bought a plastic tank for my bike at K Mart back in the 70's which would work if anyone might know where to find one let me know.


----------



## bigford8 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Guys, Looks to be a Graco mx1000 to me. The bike is indeed hard to find along with the parts. I have one available in the southern California area. It is in original condition with all the plastic body parts. If anyone is interested drop me a line for more info. and pics. I have alot of toys and can't keep them all. Take care - Thanks for your time... dlmartin1956@yahoo.com


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

odds&sods said:


> Um standard bars and grips are 7/8 of an inch. The bars on this bike are 3/4 of an inch. 7/8 is larger than 3/4 so the majority of grips available are too big to fit these bars.
> 
> 3/4 = 6/8




haha Ahh yes, went the wrong way with the conversion thinking they were just a bit larger, not smaller. 

still a lot of grips are made small to stretch and be tight on a 7/8" bar so the ID is smaller, I'm holding in my hand a pair of Animal grips that measure 3/4" exactly, would they work... not sure, but it might be worth a shot to try a few new school pairs if you cant find the proper ones


----------

